# what to do



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

one of my reds have laid eggs they r orange coloured any advice what to do?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

do some searches here in the breeding forum, lots of good info.

you can leave them in the tank for a few days. I would syphon them out eventually, they'll foul up your water.

your reds will breed again. you can decide what you wanna do about it

keep us posted


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i looked in the tank this morning and the eggs are moving!! its amazing they are no longer in 1 place they are spread all over the gravel

alot of the eggs have fallen in between the gravel and look traped there will it best to move them???


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Do you got any pics to show us?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

the eggs have got eyes now and are moving on the gravel. i will get some pics in a few days hopefully they will be a bit bigger then


----------

